# Mini breeder recommendation?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You could look on the PCA website for Florida and check with member breeders and breeder referral.


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, I looked up PCA referrals in FL, and am going to email her. I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think $1700 is a very reasonable budget.

Right on top of my head, there's Karadale in FL. They show, they health test and their puppies come with a contract/health warranty. KARADALE POODLES, est. 1967

If you don't mind traveling, there are other breeders in SC and NC that I would recommend.


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks very much. 

Also - I am open to breeders in other states that will ship. I've never experienced that before, but have read all over this forum the many great experiences people have had with shipping. 

I will look up Karadale and contact them. Also - the only other breeder of Minis in the state that I can find that health tests seems to be Sharwood - is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Aery Aery Poodles Aery Richard shows and health tests. He's honest and knowledgable and is willing to answer your questions and email test results to you. He's now in NC. He used to be in TN and my puppy was shipped to San Francisco without any problem.

Also check out eClassic eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home in SC. I am not sure if she ships but she is willing to answer your questions and I really like the way she trains and socializes her dogs and puppies.


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

I have seen Aery and Eaglehill mentioned in some of the other threads. Do you think they are in my price range and time frame? The last thing I want to do is waste the time of these breeders since I am not looking for a show dog. What are your thoughts?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think you should inquire and let them know what you can pay. Most poodle testing is done in show homes. And you want a puppy from tested parents, unless you intend to rescue.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LynnO said:


> I have seen Aery and Eaglehill mentioned in some of the other threads. Do you think they are in my price range and time frame? The last thing I want to do is waste the time of these breeders since I am not looking for a show dog. What are your thoughts?


Yes, pet puppies from these breeders are within your price range. Time frame? That I don't know. Sometimes people have to wait for 6 months or more for the right puppy. Email them and let them know what you are looking for.

Not every single puppy in each litter is show dog. About 2/3 are pet dogs. There's nothing wrong with these pet puppies. Talk to them. You are not wasting their time. Richard has his own grooming salon so calling him during the day may not work well if you want to talk in details but emails always work. He replies to my emails promptly - sometimes not in great details if he's at shows but he always gets back with more details later on. 

Really, contact them and let them know what you are looking for. Don't forget to let them know a little something about you too. Good breeders definitely want to know who's going to get their puppies.


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, I will email Richard - thanks so much!  All of this research is making me feel like I've never owned a dog before - LOL!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LynnO said:


> All of this research is making me feel like I've never owned a dog before - LOL!


Oh, I didn't mean to make you feel that way.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to make you feel that way.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


You didn't make me feel like that  I've just never purchased a quality purebred dog before - they've all been rescues - no homework needed - LOL!


----------

